# My tiger babies



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Here are some pcitures of my tiger shrimp. I counted around 25 juvies...and two pregnant female. Some of the pictures are a little blurry.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

very nice milalic


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice shrimp!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

i see you have your tigers in with cherries. i assume they arent hybridizing? 

i ask because i am planning on doing the same thing and dont want weird looking shrimp babies


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Zapins said:


> i see you have your tigers in with cherries. i assume they arent hybridizing?
> 
> i ask because i am planning on doing the same thing and dont want weird looking shrimp babies


No hybridizing


----------



## dancer (Oct 17, 2005)

I love Tigers, the babies look cute. I have seen babies in my tank, but they all died after a week. Can you tell me what is your PH?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome news, congrats


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Great shrimp community!  Cheers!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

dancer said:


> I love Tigers, the babies look cute. I have seen babies in my tank, but they all died after a week. Can you tell me what is your PH?


it is below 7... I will post measures later


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

Very cool. Have you found the tigers to be sensitive or difficult to keep? Any special requirements to successfully breed them?


----------

